# How to make a REAL Playstation Vibrator



## Xuphor (Mar 3, 2013)

That Tom guy's thread is just terrible.








http://www.ps3hax.net/2013/01/released-ps-vibe-move-edition/

- Works with PS Move (AKA The Playstation Dildo)
- Change vibration strength on the fly
- Setting to "pulsate" the Move controller
- On/Off, strength, and all controls on the controller itself

Yes, it's a real thing. I've tried it myself. Keeping the PG-13 aura here, so let's just say my hands felt great while testing it.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 3, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Yes, it's a real thing. *I've tried it myself.* Keeping the PG-13 aura here, so let's just say my hands felt great while testing it.


 
Does anybody else feel like throwing up all of the meals they have ever ate right now.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 3, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> Does anybody else feel like throwing up all of the meals they have ever ate right now.


 
My avatar using a vibrator? How does that _*not*_ turn you on?


----------



## _kbnft (Mar 3, 2013)

This explains why Sony fanboys are always butt-hurt.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 4, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> This explains why Sony fanboys are always butt-hurt.


Uh, I don't think the Playstation Dildo could fit into butts.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Uh, I don't think the Playstation Dildo could fit into butts.....


You haven't browsed the Internet long enough yet if you actually believe that.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2013)

?You know the wii as homebrew to make the same thing right?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my god, this is relevant right now!


----------



## Arras (Mar 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You haven't browsed the Internet long enough yet if you actually believe that.


Unfortunately I have seen enough to know that this man is speaking the truth. Although I'd recommend to just take his word for it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 5, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Oh my god, this is relevant right now!


This is always relevant


----------

